# pick your grizz!



## bonez10 (Nov 24, 2008)

these bears are feeding on a whale carcass, Kodiak Island, Alaska . The report said there were just as many in the hills outside the pane of the photo! I Count 48??


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 30, 2008)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: Wouldn't want to be in the middle of that melee.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mmmmmmm... Bear sausage!


----------



## bonez10 (Nov 30, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Mmmmmmm... Bear sausage!



the sausage is just a bonus 
im more interested in a nice rug!
:drool:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2008)

bonez10 said:


> the sausage is just a bonus
> im more interested in a nice rug!
> :drool:



Yeah... Too bad we can't shoot those Grizzelz here.... Legally.:monkey: 

I've been hearing a rumor about a limited season though.


----------



## bonez10 (Nov 30, 2008)

here if we get a draw we can shoot em
bu other than that we cant do nothin


----------



## Suo Gan (Dec 16, 2008)

Is that picture doctored? I mean the environmentalists have been telling us for years that there are three bobcats, one pelican, and six beavers left in the wild. I think we have been had.


----------



## bonez10 (Dec 16, 2008)

not doctored at all thats true. notin fake about it
just the last frontier. (aka) alaska


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was in B.C 2 years ago on a blk bear/moose hunt with 4 other guys in camp. One guy had a grizz tag and as fate would have it he was the only one that did not see a grizz all week.


----------



## Suo Gan (Dec 17, 2008)

bonez10 said:


> not doctored at all thats true. notin fake about it
> just the last frontier. (aka) alaska



Dude I was just joking...I am from Alaska


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Jan 11, 2009)

That's the real deal. Those things sure get your attention when they sneak up behind you 10 feet away! I have been here for 6 months and have had more close calls than I care to mention. We had a dead whale in the park in town this summer and boy did it stink!!!! As for the sausage reference, have fun with that. Your sausage will taste like rotten whale and salmon. MMM whaley goodness!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 11, 2009)

bonez10 said:


> not doctored at all thats true. notin fake about it
> just the last frontier. (aka) alaska


Palin country!!!!


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 11, 2009)

custom8726 said:


> I was in B.C 2 years ago on a blk bear/moose hunt with 4 other guys in camp. One guy had a grizz tag and as fate would have it he was the only one that did not see a grizz all week.





This is the 600lb blk'ey I got in B.C.


----------



## RedShift42 (Jan 12, 2009)

bonez10 said:


> these bears are feeding on a whale carcass, Kodiak Island, Alaska . The report said there were just as many in the hills outside the pane of the photo! I Count 48??



A little backstory on the pic from almost-the-original-source; look about 3/5 down the page. Patrick is a local and a stand-up guy.

http://saltonstall.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2008-11-20T07:41:00-08:00&max-results=20


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Jan 13, 2009)

I just delivered a load of firewood to him. That guy can hunt! I didn't know he had ties to that picture.
And just to correct everyone, those aren't grizzleys, they are coastal brown bears. Same family, different subspecies, much bigger due to rich diets.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 5, 2009)

RedShift42 said:


> A little backstory on the pic from almost-the-original-source; look about 3/5 down the page. Patrick is a local and a stand-up guy.
> 
> http://saltonstall.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2008-11-20T07:41:00-08:00&max-results=20



Wow...Great background on the story and just to prove what a small world this is I've visited the museum for my work and worked with Sven Haakanson, Jr., Museum Director. Great people up there in Kodiak...Carl


----------

